# Disney Haunted Mansion & Halloween Screams Music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If he has it on a YouTube video(s) just record it off from there yourself with Goldwave or something.


----------



## Trey Drysdale (Feb 6, 2010)

That was what I was thinking only I've done it before and I've noticed that during the process the audio looses quality and it doesn't sound as good. I am looking for a high quality version but thanks for the answer anyways.


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

I only have the soundtrack for The Haunted Mansion Holiday...

If you want that I'd be happy to send you the file.


----------



## Trey Drysdale (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr._Skellington, yes please I would love that! Thank You!


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, do you want the ride-through? Or the Scarols? Or Both?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I have all of the HM audio files, individual parts, instruments, voice cues, etc. PM me with your email and I'll post them to sendspace or something.


----------



## Trey Drysdale (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr._Skellington - could I have both please, that would be great!


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright. Let me just get it set up...

EDIT: Just sent you a PM


----------



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, here is the Halloween Screams Soundtrack  Enjoy

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4103943/Halloween Screams.mp3


----------



## Trey Drysdale (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow! Disneyguy115 you have made my day! I cannot thank you enough for this soundtrack - perfect quality, just what I needed!


----------



## raylene.tavis (Oct 6, 2010)

Do you still have this available? I would love to get a copy 




Mr._Skellington said:


> Alright. Let me just get it set up...
> 
> EDIT: Just sent you a PM


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

raylene.tavis said:


> Do you still have this available? I would love to get a copy


Yeah, this would be great.

I'd be even more curious about the HM audio files, individual parts, instruments, voice cues, etc.


----------



## raylene.tavis (Oct 6, 2010)

*Copy...*

Any chance I could get a copy of this??



Trey Drysdale said:


> Wow! Disneyguy115 you have made my day! I cannot thank you enough for this soundtrack - perfect quality, just what I needed!


----------



## Bumbury (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope it's not to late but i would like a copy if at all possible... thanks ahead of time...


----------



## sissyb (Aug 23, 2009)

*'Halloween Screams' Firework Show*

Does anyone else have a copy to share of the soundtrack for Halloween Screams Firework Show? The kids love it so much.... Thanks


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

My friend there are ways around that send me the link to the Youtube page =)
[email protected]




Trey Drysdale said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for the official soundtrack to download from Disney's Haunted Mansion and also their newest spooky edition, 'Halloween Screams' Firework Show.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Can I get a link to these as well the HM audio files, individual parts, instruments, voice cues, etc. I've lost my copy to a computer crash and a I can't find the disc I burned my extra copy to. I'm really looking for the main organ theme through out the Haunted Mansion ride I ALWAYS use that for my haunts.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

Doe's anyone have the Oogie Boogie and Jack parts of the Halloween screams? and Oogie's audio in the haunted mansion holiday?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Diminor, do u have the ride through for HM? I'd like that.


----------

